# Is this a scam



## Andrew Mackay (Jun 25, 2010)

Good day

I have been contacted by Dr. Ibrahim Bin Ahmad 
HR/Dept. Exxon Mobil Oil Company
Malaysia

This person has offered me a position in Malaysia working for Exxon Mobil Corporation. I have had no response from the companies online.

I have therefore attached a copy of the contract. Can you please inform me whether or not this is a genuine offer. Dr. Ibrahim Bin Ahmad has told me that a hard copy was sent to the department of Malaysian immigration services is this true.

The last thing I want is for my family and I to be caught up in some sort of scam.

Kind regards

Andrew Mackay


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

Andrew Mackay said:


> Good day
> 
> I have been contacted by Dr. Ibrahim Bin Ahmad
> HR/Dept. Exxon Mobil Oil Company
> ...


General Reception - Malaysia Head Office	


* ExxonMobil Exploration and Production Malaysia Inc.
* Esso Malaysia Berhad
* ExxonMobil Malaysia Sdn Bhd
* ExxonMobil Borneo Sdn Bhd
* ExxonMobil Business Support Centre Malaysia Sdn Bhd

Menara ExxonMobil, Kuala Lumpur City Center
50088 Kuala Lumpur
Malaysia
Tel: 603-2380 3000, 603-2053 3000 (main)
Fax: 603-2380 3400, 603-2053 3400

These are the numbers for ExxonMobil in Malaysia. If you are having difficulty calling, send me a PM and I will contact them for you and ask after Dr Ahmad.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

You might also look at this site as well http://www.myefficientenergy.com/42...nith-oil-gas-company-please-suggest/#comments


I posted this in the wrong place but worth a look since it is the same guy, same deal, different company.


----------

